# A Beautiful Day for Surf Fishing



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Don and I rode our bicycles into *this wind* for a couple of miles to get to our spot (Don't worry,  it's only 20 seconds):

http://www.flickr.com/photos/whuband/4020899044/in/set-72157622482414699/

We were rewarded for our efforts with a banner day. The mullet run is in full swing here in Duval County and the surf if full of thousands of them. Of course all the predators are at the buffet also.

We caught blues, mackerel, and reds for about two hours and then coasted home with the wind at our backs and smiles on our faces.

Here are a few photos of the day:


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice  you guys did pretty good, congrats [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

You guys are brave, or very skilled, fly fishing in that wind! I'd have to go with skilled, as Don seems to be able to fish with both fly and spinning gear at the same time!  ;D

Very nice reds!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> You guys are brave, or very skilled, fly fishing in that wind! I'd have to go with skilled, as Don seems to be able to fish with both fly and spinning gear at the same time!  ;D
> 
> Very nice reds!


Yer right! Thats a funny rod holder! ;D
Great fishing!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Not many beach-goers out there today. ;D

Excellent job in those conditions.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wow, what a great trip.  Too bad you guys didn't bring surf boards. Would have rounded the whole thing out into an iron man cross training event. ;D


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice!

Great job in those windy conditions.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow!
I wish we had reds down this way in the surf.


----------

